# Mot de passe exchange incorrect  bloque l'utilisation



## tinouvo (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Hier mon compte hotmail a été piraté, j'ai donc changé mon mot de passe et depuis quand j'allume l'iPad, qu'elle que soit l'application sur laquelle je vais,j 'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre me disant que mon mot de passe exchange hotmail est incorrect et qu'il faut que je le ressaisisse. Sauf que j'ai beau tout essayer, il ne prend rien et je ne peux plus du tout utiliser la tablette, cette fenêtre s'affiche en permanence. 

Help quelqu'un sait comment me sortir de là ?

Merci


----------



## Lemell. (3 Avril 2014)

Ah.. cette personne, en quelque sorte, t'a _bloquer_ ton compte.
Pour pouvoir ouvrir tes applications sans qu'un message n'apparaît, je pense que sa serait bon de te recréer un compte apple, et de synchroniser ton I/pod/phone/pad etc..


----------



## tinouvo (3 Avril 2014)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est ce que vient faire mon compte hotmail avec le fonctionnement de l'iPad. Ça n'a rien à voir avec mon compte Apple à priori.


----------

